# getting a goat into shape..



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so now that Cookie is gone, i am going to show my friends goat in showmanship at county since i am already registered. I decided to take on half the responsibilities of him, because she works at night and i want him to do good and behave like cookie did. He has started to trust me some and he talks to me a lot, but when i pull him out of his pin he freaks out... Meghan has never properly takin care of him.. he never learned how to really walk on a leash, and he has maybe been out four or five times in the last two or three months. i have noticed he isnt comfortable unless he is in his pin. He is way out of shape, and gets tired very quickly. i have a month until county. what should i do to get him to trust me, get him in shape, and teach him how to show properly.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you have access to a halter that would fit him? I would get a halter or collar on him & immediately start trying to take him out at least twice daily. Take some kind of snack that he would like & hold it out in front of him to get him to step forward if needed. A month isn't a lot of time so start working with him as soon as possible. Maybe he'll gain your trust shortly & you can take him for longer walks each day for excersize. I take my girls for a 2 mile walk at least twice a week weather permitting..if I start running, they all start running--hopefully you can get to that point so he can get a good workout & tone those muscles.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Also a good off the ground feeder where he has to stand on his back legs will help with butt muscles! I hope he has toys in his pen  Stairs, spools, little tykes gyms and castles will make him feel like a kid again and also help with exercise.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

yesterday when i walked him he didnt do horrible after i got him to where he couldnt see the barn. i have been using horse cookies to convince him to do things. and i am using a collar. his feeder is off the ground. that was the first thing i did with him. and he also has a broken automatic waterer in his pin that he plays on. He has trusted me in the past so i am hoping he just has to find that trust again, and he was the goat that gave me the goat whisperer nickname from my friends so im hoping for the best.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I wishing you the best of luck!! We are just getting into the show wethers so I don't have any advice.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

newmama30+ said:


> I wishing you the best of luck!! We are just getting into the show wethers so I don't have any advice.


lol thanks... you will learn a lot in no time..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Same here, we will be learning about showing goats in 4-H soon too, so I can't give any advice. But I have had to work with my girls to get them adjusted to the leash - leaving the pen is never a problem though, they LOVE to try and get out. Lots of work, lots of love, confident-smooth-calm talking <I baby talk all my goats....LOL>, always praise and encourage which I am sure you know all of this, but that's about all the advice I can give.

Oh....routine. Horses, goats, etc. are great with routine, so if you work with him at the same time each day, he'll get adjusted, then you could slowly work in an extra outting, or just change his schedule up a little once in a while. 
My goats are all so routine, but i like to shake things up from time to time and do something a little different with them.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

i do as much routine as possible. my problem with this is he isnt at my house. my friend feeds in the morning and i ask my parents to take me up to the barn as soon as i get home, but that time isnt the same most days. so far he has started jumping on the fence when he sees me, and i walk him before i do anything, then i feed and clean his pin while he eats but thats as close to routine as we get.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OIC, that does make it tough to get over to tend to him in the mornings. Sounds like your doing as much as you can, hopefully he'll get adjusted before the show  Good Luck, and you'll have to get some pics when you get time!


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

*Show results*

Ok so i am chillin with kip right now in the feed room. I have the leash attached to his collar should i leave it and let him step on it and stuff like i would do to halter break a cow or what


----------

